# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  A note from Neil Dean to the mandolin community

## Scott Tichenor

Luthier Neil Dean from Vermont has asked me to post the following note he's composed to his clients and customers, and to link to it from the Mandolin Cafe home page. Let me be the first to wish him well on a journey of recovery he's been on for some time.

-----------------

To my friends in the mandolin world.

I feel the need to explain my lack of communication to my clients and for my absence from the general mandolin community.

For the past three or four years I have been battling what turned out to be a quite serious mental illness. Not to divulge too much information but I ended up being admitted to a psychiatric ward of a hospital for a considerable period of time.

Thankfully, through lots of hard work, therapy and proper medication I am pleased to tell you folks that I am back on track. I spent most of the winter building a new shop which is about to start bearing its first fruit. Some of my finest work to date.

I fully realize that I am not unique in my life's trials and tribulations and I am by no means looking for this to be a therapy session on the Cafe. I am merely trying to clear the air and set some things straight.

I'd like to extend the proverbial olive branch to all of my past and present clients and ask that if you feel the need, please call me and we can talk shop. My number is 1-802-585-9646. Leave a message with a good time to call back. Cowtown Vermont has terrible cell reception.

My current plans are to complete the remaining instruments for my loyal and extremely patient clients. Then I will cease taking custom orders all together.

In the future I will be building instruments on spec i.e. F-5s, A-5s, two points and whatever else I feel passionate to build. These future instruments will be brokered through Peter Mix of New Millennium Acoustic Design.

In conclusion, I would like to offer my sincerest apologies to all this may concern. And I can't express to folks how good it feels to be back in my shop creating, designing and completing fine mandolins again.

Again this is just a statement I need to make for my self and my clients. I really don't expect a response.

Thanks again gang.

Best.

Neil

----------


## trevor

Neil,
All the best with your recovery and continued good health.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Neil,
My best to you. Life can bring very hard things. Sounds like you're on the mend, big time. Build!

Dale

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Neil,I hope for the best in your future.

----------


## Glassweb

Although I don't know you, my hat is off to you. Welcome back! Here's to your continued good health and future success. Bon courage...

----------


## Doug Hoople

Neil, 

Welcome back! #If your new mandolins are anything like your old ones, then there's a big place for you in the firmament of luthiers. #Best of luck!

You'll note that I've just changed my avatar to the website photo of the mando you built for Jonathan Pratt, and that I'm expecting to receive in the mail next Thursday. I'm thrilled to be the owner of one of your mandolins.

----------


## Spruce

All the best, Neil....

----------


## mandolirius

Hi Neil. We don't kow each other but I wanted to tell you that, here on this site that sometimes feels like wretched excess, your mandolins have always stood out to me. I haven't had the pleasure of playing one but, from a purely visual perspective, you have really done a great job of capturing the beauty of the classic designs while contributing something unique of your own. The nicest-looking two-points I can think of. I wish you well, and I love that blacktop that's currently listed on the classifieds. It's been my screensaver for quite a while.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

hey neil, this is baron. i was the kid down at greyfox last year hanging out with jeff lewis. i cant wait to hear jeffs axe, and i may even go with him and his dad if they end up heading down to pick it up.

glad to see you are back at it and hopefully ill see you again soon. you going to be at greyfox again? 

baron

----------


## Gavin Baird

My very best wishes Neil..Gavin

----------


## flairbzzt

Bravo Mr. Dean.

----------


## Brad Weiss

Every good wish your way!

----------


## Will Kimble

Best wishes Neil, hope to see you soon.

Will Kimble

----------

Carleton Page

----------


## Don Christy

Best wishes Neil, love your work.
Take care,
Don

----------


## mandoplyr70

from someone else who has lived that book to Hell & Back Its great to see you back on top the hill.God Bless You

----------


## Chad Thorne

God's blessing and continued healing to you, Neil. As one who has struggled with mental/emotional issues himself (though not as severely), I feel you. I'm sure you have the respect and admiration of everyone here for pursuing health.

----------


## Dan Krhla

Best of luck to you man, thoughts and prayers are headed your way!

----------


## otterly2k

Neil, we don't know each other, but I admire your work and also your integrity and courage. Congratulations on the recovery you have been able to achieve, I know it is no small feat...and all the best to you for the continued journey. 

KE

----------


## bennyb

Although I only know work as visuals on the internet, please allow me to extend my best wishes for your continued recovery and success.

My best bennyb

----------


## Chip Booth

We met only briefly at a festival but I admired your work. #Best of luck, and I look forward to seeing more of your instruments.

Chip

----------


## Treetopper

You got guts, enough said. Good Health

----------


## red7flag

Congratulations on a tough but successful trip back and welcome back to the Cafe.
Tony

----------


## mandomick

Continued good health to you!

----------


## Keith Newell

Best wishes Neil, maybe some of the best therapy is out in the shop and creating what you want.
 Keith Newell

----------


## atetone

Welcome back Neil. So glad to hear that things are coming around for you.
Good stuff!
Looking forward to seeing some of your work pop up around here again once you get back in the saddle.

----------


## Gail Hester

Weve missed you Neil. I hope we can talk mandolins again soon and maybe still get an opportunity to share a booth sometime, maybe at Wintergrass.

----------


## guitharsis

All the best to you Neil. You've been there and back. Welcome back. Your courage and honesty is admirable. Your work is well thought of and cherished. Much continued success.
Doreen

----------


## Mark Walker

Neil,

All the best to you and full acceleration on your continued recovery.  Peace and God's blessings as you wind up your travels down that hard road.

----------


## violmando

I think you are doing the right thing for YOU and YOUR recovery and I wish you the best--creating when you can and feel able is the BEST therapy and doing it that way will keep the pressure off and aid your healing. As one who has battled her own demons (myself and my family has had a history of depression), I understand totally and hope the best for you and yours. Take care of YOU and best of luck with the new shop. Peter will take care of you,too--he's a GREAT guy! Yvonne in Ohio.

----------


## Kbone

Best to you - prayers going your way.

----------


## PhilGE

Thanks for the great example of hard work. I'm sure it comes through in all of your instruments. 

peace,
Phil

----------


## Jim Garber

Neil... the very best to you. We met at CMSA in 2004 (Philadelphia) and talked Lyon & Healy and other mando-topics.

----------


## SternART

Yo Neil.....I like the idea of you building instruments for yourself.....and then letting them find homes,
rather than taking commissions. This sounds like a great way for you to get back into creating. 
Hey man.... think of building instruments as "art" therapy! Good to hear from you......
Till we cross paths again....
Arthur Stern

----------


## Skip Kelley

Neil, I wish you all the best! Life can be hard and things can sure wear us down! God bless you!

----------


## Nick Royal

Neil,
I wish you well with what you have been dealing with, with your life. I have not met you, but recall a lovely mandolin that Adam Larrabee played at AMGuSS that was made by you. 
Nick Royal

----------


## Ken Sager

All the best to you, Neil. 
Ken

----------


## Susan H.

Neil, good health and best wishes to you. Thank you for sharing. Blessings to you and your family.

----------


## Gary

Neil,
All the best wishes to you. It was very brave of you to share such personal information. 

In case anyone is wondering about Neil's recent work...I have a two-pointer that was finished this year. It looks and plays wonderfully. See for yourself: latest neil dean mandolin thread

-gary

----------


## jgp

Neil...I wish you the best of health and life. You build wonderful mandolins, so I'm glad hear there are more to come! Take care.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Welcome back!

----------


## kyblue

Neil,

I enjoyed meeting you and seeing your work at IBMA a few years back.

I hope it helps to know a lot of us will be sending our best thoughts and prayers your way. You're an important part of the mando community and we wish you the best. 

Paula

----------


## rohan

I know more about this illness than I every wanted to know. Life really does get better with each day. Enjoy

----------


## Willieee

Neil,

I'm delighted to hear that you're back, and I wish you continued success in your recovery. I own NJD No. GR28, which is the A5 that was your demo mando for a while and is still pictured on your website. I love it and play it every day; it's a fantastic sounding and looking instrument. I look forward to seeing you and your work again at Wintergrass or elsewhere. 

All the best,
Bill in Seattle

----------


## billhay4

Neil,
You're a fine builder. We all look forward to seeing more instruments come from your shop.
Keep well!
Bill

----------


## Jonathan James

Obviously, you're in our thoughts Neil. Best wishes.

----------


## ilovemyF9

All the very best to you, Sir!

----------


## JEStanek

Good health and good luck to you, Neil.

Jamie

----------


## mtnrose

Welcome back Neil. Hope you continue to do well. Remember youre not alone. The OM you built for me continues to sound great. Its been getting played every day lately.

Becky Singer

----------


## Doug Hoople

Well, it's here. Just yesterday, I received my Neil Dean asymmetrical 2-point from the FedEx guy, sent to me by its original owner, Jonathan Pratt. I've been playing it non-stop since! 

It's a beautiful instrument, gorgeous to look at, with the kind of playability that instantly makes things easier, and a gorgeous, singing tone. Lots of definition for chord-melody playing, the chords just speak out. And above the 7th fret, the sustain on the A and E courses is nearly electric, something I specifically wanted and something that's usually lacking on even the best of the f-styles. 

Do I sound pleased? I am. Extremely pleased. 

Thank you, Neil, for building an amazing instrument! All the best wishes for many more.

----------


## Jackie Walters

I read your letter and without knowing you personally, I'd say you are a man of integrity. Don't look back, and if you have a bad day, take it too the cross. Blessings to you and hang in there, we're all pulling for you.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Neil Dean contacted me yesterday and asked that we post this note on the site on his behalf for his customers. Those of you that don't understand what this is about can read the opening post for reference. As with that one made six years ago we ask this be kept respectful. I am not going to post his email or phone but if you are a customer of his and need to get in contact with him you are welcome to contact me and I will provide contact information for him, but it is not to be publicly posted. That's my request, not his. Please note because we are posting this does not mean we are acting on his behalf as an intermediary. 

--------

Hey Scott,

this is neil dean. I would like to ask for a large favor from you.  I have all the money to repay all of my clients but have no way of finding them. I searched the cafe archives and couldn't really find anyone. Thank you so much for any help you can provide.
neil.

----------


## BrettMoore

PM'ing you Scott..

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Folks, if Neil owes or might owe you money perhaps it's best to just PM Scott instead of letting the world know and possibly causing Neil more problems if some scam artist decides to go to work using your name. Be sensible.

----------

Jonathan James, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Scott, you are a class act! Not many would take on the intermediary on projects of this kind. You're a good man!

----------


## Jim Garber

I met Neil at the 2004 CMSA in Philadelphia and played some of his instruments. Scott, please convey to him that I am glad to hear that he is all right and wish him the best of luck.

----------


## journeybear

Yes, a class act, both of you. Good luck to you. Neil. Hope things work out for you.

----------

